# Nurture's Really Red



## newbie (Mar 29, 2015)

Thought I would post a picture of the two little samples I made of this new color. Ungelled, they end up slightly pinky (maybe I didn't use enough but I think I did) and gelled, they are a pretty good red but I got some crackle in them. This is just poured. Forgive the dog hair; I have three dogs and 4 cats and it's shedding season. I think I'm breathing hair at this point. And the white little swirls in the soap aren't hair; it's uncolored batter that came off the sides of the cup I mixed the sample in.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 29, 2015)

Great color.  I have heard good things about Nurture's micas.  I am currently using their TD, which has been great for making the soap super white, better than any TD I have used before.  Have had a little bit more of a problem w/glycerin rivers though, am thinking I mixed it wrong.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 29, 2015)

I really love that red, it's gorgeous! It's probably too soon to check, but does the lather discolour much?


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it too early to start planning for Christmas? :smile:

Grateful you posted this and I'm eager to see it when it sets up.


----------



## newbie (Mar 29, 2015)

This is it, wet, and the lather. The site says it can turn lather pink, but if mine's pink, it's pretty light, and they also said it can leave red marks on a white washcloth. I didn't test that part. It is expensive at $9 per ounce, but since there are essentially no other options for red, I thought it was worth it. I'm sure it will be gone within 3 minutes in their next sale, so I just coughed up the money now.

Too early to plan for Christmas???? If Relle sees you asking this question...


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 29, 2015)

That's awesome Amy. Mine is on order but I bought a cutter as well and still have a few weeks to go before it arrives.


----------



## newbie (Mar 29, 2015)

The mica itself does look pink, so don't be disappointed when you get it! I know they said that on the site, but it looks nearly indistinguishable from some of their other pink micas. Once it's in oil, it's very red, that's for sure. I will end up trying a little black in it eventually to see if I can get one of those incredible deep gorgeous reds.

I sent Carrie a message a while ago asking if she had thought of developing some of those deep rich colors, like deep red and deep purple. I've tried to make some by adding black to certain colors but they are never as rich as I'd like. I'm hoping she will consider it.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 29, 2015)

That's a lovely candy-apple red.  I'll definitely have to pick some up next time I order!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 29, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Great color.  I have heard good things about Nurture's micas.  I am currently using their TD, which has been great for making the soap super white, better than any TD I have used before.  Have had a little bit more of a problem w/glycerin rivers though, am thinking I mixed it wrong.


As much as I like their micas I will not buy TD from Nurture, and I do not buy the water/oil td. I find water td and the combo one causes many more glycerin rivers and crackling. I purchase TD from SoapSupplies.net for $10 per lb plus $7.95 flat rate shipping. Soap Supplies sells both water or oil, but I always buy the oil soluble, even if it is harder to deal with. I think she still has a Nurture is approx $30 + shipping per lb.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 29, 2015)

I remember reading that ss.net has a good TD on another thread (maybe that was you?  Sorry if so and forgetting.)  I am going to order some, I have enjoyed my dealings with Paige, and TD is something that you really can't do w/o if you use colorants at all.  So this is extremely helpful, thanks Carolyn.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ohhh I was eyeing that one. I really, really like it. Way better than anything else I have tried. I will definitely have to pick some up.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 30, 2015)

newbie said:


> This is it, wet, and the lather. The site says it can turn lather pink, but if mine's pink, it's pretty light, and they also said it can leave red marks on a white washcloth. I didn't test that part. It is expensive at $9 per ounce, but since there are essentially no other options for red, I thought it was worth it. I'm sure it will be gone within 3 minutes in their next sale, so I just coughed up the money now.
> 
> Too early to plan for Christmas???? If Relle sees you asking this question...



I know! She's.....relentless!   We'll see what happens...


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for posting those pictures! It's always nice to be able to see the product in action before buying. I really like that red! 

Most of my micas are from Nurture and there hasn't been one yet that I haven't liked. I would love to see some deep, rich colors offered. I've tried adding some activated charcoal to make a couple of the colors deeper and it worked but it would be great not to have that extra step.

It sounds like a few people have had problems with their TD. I use the water soluble TD from them and thankfully haven't had any issues. My recipe is very light though so I only use the TD if I want a really bright white in my swirls otherwise, I just leave the batter uncolored.


----------



## LBussy (Mar 30, 2015)

So ... what issues do people have with TD?  I guess I didn't know it was troublesome and just merrily went along with no issues.  Y'all have probably jinxed me!

I use some I get from the craft store for icing that's in glycerin.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 30, 2015)

So far I have used pre-mixed TD from BB and TKB (both in glycerin, I think), the powder form from TKB (oil soluble) and the powder form from Nurture (water soluble.)  Quit using the pre-mixed ones because they are expensive.  The TKB powder was kind of a a pain to mix, and was not super white, but did not cause glycerin rivers.  The Nurture one was super easy to mix and gave a great white result but did seem to cause glycerin rivers.  Maybe I should tinker more with all of them to see if *I* am doing something wrong (and probably will the the remaining Nurture supply, I ordered a lb), but have also ordered from ss.net.  I use TD quite a bit, so it would be good to get one that is close to perfect, if possible.


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm really happy to hear every ones input on TD. I didn't know BB had a pre mixed one. I ran out of the water/oil soluble from them, and just got a lb from nurture. I want to make up a bottle of it. Just used a small amount the other day, and used water. It dissolved beautifully, but I got too impatient, and when poured ITP swirl, everything got pretty muddled :-(.


----------



## Relle (Mar 31, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> I know! She's.....relentless!  We'll see what happens...


 

I can stop any time you want.:wave:


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 31, 2015)

Relle said:


> I can stop any time you want.:wave:



Never I hope! Not only do your reminders remind me to anticipate the season, but remind me of the previous Christmas with all the memories that go with it!


----------

